# Rally on Exmoor - anyone interested?



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As some of you attended the very first MotorhomeFacts.com rally at Sandyway on Exmoor, you will know of the venue.

I will try to post some photos shortly and put a link here for anyone to see. Well here is the link - the photos from the first meet are still in the gallery:

http://tinyurl.com/46d62

It is a lovely pub, has an 'overspill' carpark where we could take about 15 motorhomes, this is in what looks like a field, but they use it to park combines and horse boxes etc., when there was hunting in the winter season, so should have no problems...

We should again be able to have use of their function room, where the landlard can put up his portable skittle alley like last time for the Saturday Evening, but other than that I don't plan to organise anything, as I have found that people prefer to talk between themselves and meet up with old friends and make new ones.

The arrangements would be as last time, first come, first served sort of thing, and we can have a meal on the Saturday, you order with me on Friday or earlier, and have what you want, and you can eat at what time you prefer, as some like to eat early, some later, which also helps spread the load for the kitchens, as they do have a restaurant there anyway.

If you could indicate if the weekend of June 24th - 26th would be a popular weekend I can book it if there is sufficient interest.

They do a carvery on the Sunday as well which can also be booked on the friday if you would like to have that as well.

Cost is £3 per unit per night, payable to me upon arrival, in cash please,

There is water on the site, but NO EMPTING of cassettes, due to being on a septic tank....

It would be possible to arrive earlier and leave later should you wish to do this, but please let me know this in advance.

I wait to see whether there are sufficient numbers to book this, so the earlier the better would be nice, as summer is a busy time up on Exmoor.

I would also say that the pub does to B&B, and if there were any wanabees who wanted to attend this is one way they can do it, we have had them come before, and they are now owners themselves.... so don't be afraid, none of us bite, we all just enjoy our hobby and are happy to pass on our experiences of our travels and our motorhomes, so it can be very useful.

Thanks

Carol


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Carol,

Thanks for proposing this. I've said yes, but in truth only a maybe. I won't know more until after mid-May. 

Dave


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello Carol

We will be in France. Sorry. 

If it is after the 20th July then we will be happy to support one then.

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol,

Sorry can't make it but we will be in Scandinavia somewhere.

Regards to Duncan

Don


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I appreciate that some will not be able to commit - but maybe'w will do as an idea as to numbers.

There is a maximum of 15 anyway, due to space.

Don, I had noticed you were away again, I can't keep up with you! I do hope you enjoyed your Oz trip and I will try to catch up with you before you zoom off.

Dave it would be nice to finally meet you, if you can make it.

Carol


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Would like to have come but just back from my hols in Aran and Lake Distict the Tuesday before so cannot have another weekend off so close, later on in the year it would be a yes


----------



## 88930 (May 10, 2005)

*rally*

yes we would like try our best and come to the rally.we only live just over a hours drive away. come on friday teatime and stay until sunday. cheers dave and shirley.


----------



## 88769 (May 9, 2005)

The Pharaoh has said 'Yes please' and looks forward to meeting many of you there, t'is many miles from fair Egypt though :wink:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pharoah and DaveBess look forward to meeing you both, I see Dave you have signed up on the rally page as well, for those coming, please go here and add your name to the attendees....

http://tinyurl.com/7sgtg

please

One day I will get the hang of what goes where....

Carol


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

put michelle and I down for a maybe. Once the wedding is out of the way we will know more
and the campsite business plan should be finished and being considered by then. We would like to meet some more of you lot if we can get down and i love that area. played soldiers down there often enough.
roi


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Carol, Won't be back from France until end of June. Good luck with the meet anyway.
Cheers Sid


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Put us down as a definite we look forward to meeting you, enjoyed the last rally.

Bryan and Rosemary 

 :lol:


----------



## 89031 (May 12, 2005)

Sorry

We return from France that very weekend.

Would love to have come - enjoy that part of the country.

We have even eaten at the pub

If it were another weekend......!

Regards
Trecker
being Tony & Margy


----------

